# Internet Connected and Disabled



## Rcowling9982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Since my Hoppers were updated to S520 on 5/5 they have been unable to connect to the internet. When I check the Broadband settings is says the internet is "connected and disabled." I've tried both Ethernet ports on the Hoppers and different ports on my router. I also disconnected the Ethernet and tried WiFi but it's always the same "connected and disabled." 

I've contacted Dish and they say there in not a option to disable the internet but here I am. 

Has anyone else experienced this and if so how did you correct it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't seen any known issues with S520, and I myself have it and can connect to the internet without any problems. There may be something else going on. Can you try the ethernet cable the Hopper was using with another device and see if connectivity works? Have you reset the modem yet?


----------



## Rcowling9982 (Aug 24, 2012)

No I haven't tried a different cable but I did disconnect it and tried WiFi with no change. 

I didn't explain this earlier but it is 2 different Hoppers that are doing the same thing. One normally connected to Ethernet, the other WiFi, so a single cable wouldn't effect the other Hopper. That's why I mentioned the S520 update because I used my Anywhere on 5/4 and it worked. On the morning of 5/5 I could not connect to either Hopper and that afternoon I noticed the "disabled" message on the broadband setting screen and that the update that was done that morning.

Nothing else on my network is affected so I doubt it's the modem and I have other devices connected to the router and they work fine. 

When I reset the Hoppers (soft, hard, or broadband reset) they are assigned an IP address and the display on the screen shows the Hopper is connected to the router and the router is connected to the Internet but the "connected and disabled" message appears above the graphic display of the Hopper/router/globe.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

From what I've read on this forum, you do not want to have both Hoppers connected to the internet (direct to your router) at the same time - just one at a time and with bridging turned on for the Hopper that IS connected.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

scooper said:


> From what I've read on this forum, you do not want to have both Hoppers connected to the internet (direct to your router) at the same time - just one at a time and with bridging turned on for the Hopper that IS connected.


You shouldn't have to. I had both of my Hoppers, and now both of my Hoppers /w Sling, connected to my network at the same time and they work fine. Just make sure that bridging is off.


----------

